# So, my wife picked a fight the other night on purpose...



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

The "long story" is that we were watching a movie down in the basement together and as I normally would, throughout the movie I would do small little things to let her know I was "interested". We were laying on the couch together and ai would do things like rub her back, her stomach, legs and just barely "missing" those "parts". 

We didn't quite finish the movie and she said she was really tired from the day with the kids and was going to bed, so I go upstairs with her kind of assuming we'd have sex (it was hinted at by her).

We get up to the bedroom and I don't even remember what it was about but she said something and seemed really grouchy, which is typical of her when she's tired. She said something that she knew would get me upset and my only comment as I got into bed was "man I hate it when you get this tired".

A few minutes later as I was laying there I feel her hand start going toward my nether regions, and long story short we had a great night of sex (she had 2, I of course had 1).

I did think it was odd because she is the type that if there is any argument at all is NOT EVER in the mood afterwards (I think this is typical of a lot of women). I could go at it with makeup sex all the time of course.

The next day she calls me while I'm at work and says "I have a confession to make".

She proceeds to tell me that she wanted to initiate sex last night and when I already did downstairs she created the argument so that she could then be the one to initiate after the argument.

On one side I thought it was great since my wife over the years has hardly ever been the one to initiate. On the other hand I hate to argue with my wife.

I just couldn't decide if the good (her initiating) outweighed the bad (short argument with my wife).

I told her that I loved the idea, cute, sexy, devious, her initiating, etc but I didn't like arguing .

It made me think of the one country song and I'm not a country fan so I have no idea who sings it or what song it is, but the one line goes like this "sometimes we fight just so we can make up".


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sometimes when we argue, I have trouble suppressing a laugh half way through the argument. So I think arguing is healthy. We got into a right ding-dong the other night because I was cooking and she was interfering - but we could both see the funny side.

When I said - I normally put a bit of olive oil in the rice, she looked at me daggers - because she had taken over the rice by then, and she only puts in salt. I caught her look and laughed.

A university study showed that arguing couples have the biggest chance of lasting - even the ones with quite heated rows.

But your post raises an interesting point: My wife says she does not often get the chance to initiate because I'm always in there first. Upon analysis it's a lame excuse though.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

it sounds like her doing a bit of role play.
i dont think it was an awful intention .
as long as it not continuous, then i dont think you have a problem.
ppl change and need to explore avenues to continue to find themselves. 
dont get me wrong - i dont think i,ve initiated an argument.
but my H is a classic - finds something to row over, but his sex levels increase dramatically. i think its the guilt thing of a row and the aggression inside.
i can honestly say i also hate a row and i do divert if necessary, because i dont see the point. but the sex can be hotter than at other times.
take her actions for what they were at the time. next time you initiate. we all have quirks and ways.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I do have to admit when she told me it gave me a smile and I thought it was sexy due to the deviousness of it. 

MT you make an interesting point, I complain sometimes that she doesn't initiate enough, but maybe its that I just initiate every night of the week and don't give her a chance to sometimes.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> MT you make an interesting point, I complain sometimes that she doesn't initiate enough, but maybe its that I just initiate every night of the week and don't give her a chance to sometimes.


Yeah, but when I stopped for two nights just because I was feeling content and could take it or leave it, she got all twitchy and ended up asking me if there was anything wrong! I must say I felt devilishly wicked to think I had irked her 

It's good to keep them on their toes...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> It's good to keep them on their toes...


And here I thought that was the woman's sole goal in a marriage, keep the man guessing? It appears that way anyway :scratchhead:.


----------

